# Abandoned Disney Theme Park



## oldscrote (Jul 15, 2014)

Found this on tinterweb

[ame]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2344523[/ame]


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 15, 2014)

Enjoyed that, thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice one thanks.


----------



## Falkirk (Sep 12, 2014)

I remember being there. Got good memories from it. Hope its still there as going back to florida soon be good to get new photos of it


----------

